Is Facebook down? - sriram_iyengar
======
CraftThatBlock
[https://www.messenger.com/login/password/](https://www.messenger.com/login/password/)
yields:

"Facebook Will Be Back Soon Facebook is down for required maintenance right
now, but you should be able to get back on within a few minutes. In the
meantime, read more about why you're seeing this message. Thanks for your
patience as we improve the site."

------
txmjs
Looks like they're having a pretty bad outage at the moment.
[http://downdetector.com/status/facebook](http://downdetector.com/status/facebook)

------
sidcool
My feed is not loading. Instagram is down as well. WhatsApp is working though.

------
mygo
I'm also having a hard time accessing it. I wonder if their Texas data center
has something to do with it.

~~~
dilemma
Good. I thought I had been zucc'd for a while there.

~~~
mygo
wonder what happened.

~~~
dilemma
a new type of meme resulted in too many Wow reactions and broke the cpu

------
deepsy
Guys, is this the end of the world?

~~~
quickthrower2
It's the beginning of a brave new freed civilization

------
crabshell
Instagram down too. Wonder if whatsapp is also affected

------
gibbiv
Down for me

------
eibrahim
wow. that's the first time ever facebook goes down for me. must be some
serious attack.

